# when choping !



## jesuse (Jun 20, 2012)

how do you decide [tirch way you go for] and why?

i norm go for mostly milky chaseing that head buzz,,, hows bouts yous?<<>>fill me in yall:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2012)

I shoot for 50/50


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

I go 30-50% amber.


----------



## Mamba3164 (Jun 20, 2012)

25amber 75cloudy. i love the uplifting active high.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

20%amber - to 80% milky


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2012)

jesuse said:
			
		

> how do you decide [tirch way you go for] and why?
> 
> i norm go for mostly milky chaseing that head buzz,,, hows bouts yous?<<>>fill me in yall:hubba:



I'm like you.  I want that get up and go buzz and usually harvest with mostly cloudy trichs and just a small percentage of ambers


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2012)

I chop at all cloudy most times, I don't go past 10-20% amber though... Jmo


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 20, 2012)

I go for spit be drippin out the side me face mostly always furgets were i parked me canoe find myself swimmin home kind way 

BWD


----------

